# application apple watch cadran



## Mous14 (19 Septembre 2020)

chercher application cadran apple watch série 3 donnez des idées ??


----------



## radioman (19 Septembre 2020)

??? et en bon français la question est …  ???


----------



## Mous14 (19 Septembre 2020)

je sais que sur le série 3 on ne peut avoir les cadran comme ( californie chronographe pro .....) je me demande si y’a pas des personnes qui propose des applications spéciales cadran comme ( buddywatch)


----------

